
Mr. Verb: Sarah Palin's accent - MaysonL
http://mr-verb.blogspot.com/2008/08/sarah-palins-accent.html
======
jm4
What the hell does this have to do with anything, least of all hackers? You
could some up this whole blog entry with "Sarah Palin has an accent". Who
cares? It's readily apparent to anyone who hears her speak. Do we really need
blog entries and headlines here informing us of that totally mundane fact?
There really isn't anything even remotely interesting about this.

------
blogimus
Right out of "A Prairie Home Companion." (Although not from there myself, I
have family from Northern Minnesota.)

While listening to her speech, I could envision the air quotes when she said
'Here's a little "news flash"'

I bet a bunch of comedians are secretly, well maybe not so secretly, wishing
that the Republicans win because they provide such interesting and easily
crafted caricatures. Not to say Obama and Biden wouldn't be ready material for
parody, but the "McCain and Palin Show" practically writes itself, don'cha
know!

